# 2013 BMW M5 & M6 Street Dreams Detail Photoshoot



## dsms

*2013 Monte Carlo Blue M5 and 2013 Alpine white M6 cab. Both BMWs received full paint correction with complete interior and exterior detailing.

Both cars completed using a similar process, the Monte Carlo Blue required an extra day to finish over the Alpine White. Sonax wheel cleaner, Auto Finesse Iron Out and Nanoskin Autoscrub were all used for prep. Scholls S3g, M105 and Sonax 3/6 were the primary correction polishes. Choice of protection was Wolf's Hard Body x3. Despite the factory orange peel on both cars I was extremely pleased with the result and I have to say Monte Carlo Blue Metallic is one heck of a color!

Onto the shoot, and yup that is my detail truck which somehow snuck its way into a few pics 


















Alpine White M6









































































Interior leather treated with Leather Masters Vital and Protection Creme. Console carbon fiber hand polished and sealed Collinite 915 wax, end result looked fantastic BMW has really upped their CF game for the new M cars




























Monte Carlo Blue Metallic M5

This color absolutely pops after polishing and I was happy to capture some great shots. Again the factory orange peel is very noticeable on the body but the finish is still capable of tremendous gloss.







































































































































































































Thanks for reading :thumb:

All the best,

Dave
Street Dreams

*


----------



## Scrooge

Absolutely love that blue!!


----------



## Scrim-1-

Stunning photos Dave, love the interior on the M6.


----------



## Grommit

Lovely beasts!! Great colours both of them.

super job.

Out of interest. What car would you have Dave?

And what car do you drive??


----------



## puppag

Great work mate, on two lovely motors!


----------



## dsms

Grommit said:


> Lovely beasts!! Great colours both of them.
> 
> super job.
> 
> Out of interest. What car would you have Dave?
> 
> And what car do you drive??


I'd take the M5 all day long. The M6 is one gigantic coupe it feels stretched.

And I drive this... which truthfully excites me more than either of the above monsters


----------



## jlw41

Awesome shots :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl

You guys do produce excellent work. You seem to get some very tidy metal to work on as well.


----------



## Grommit

dsms said:


> I'd take the M5 all day long. The M6 is one gigantic coupe it feels stretched.
> 
> And I drive this... which truthfully excites me more than either of the above monsters


1M??? super sir!! good for you

I'd take the M5 too.

:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

Love these pictures Dave, really special cars! 

The interior of the M6 is stunning, especially the steering wheel! 

You've got a pretty special car all of your own Dave, nice to see it!


----------



## DMH-01

They look stunning especially the M5 :argie:


----------



## gibbo555

Absolutey stunning motors, and excellent work to go with it. That red and carbon interior is brilliant. Great work, do you have any threads of the 1M being detailed?


----------



## Porkypig

Fine work aside :thumb:...

I would have the M5. We have had Monte Carlo Blue here for a while, I had a 335 Coupe in it and it is a great colour though I always preferred th Lemans Blue...

The interior on that M6 is lovely but white just frustrates me!! When you see it compared to a colour, like Monte Carlo Blue you just don't get the same sense of awe from the work that went into it, just doesn't seem fair IMHO.

(IN TRUTH i WOULD TAKE EITHER AND *** THE COLOUR!!!)


----------



## Auto Detox

Very nice Dave, like your detailing truck too ! 

Cheers Baz


----------



## sm81

dsms said:


> I'd take the M5 all day long. The M6 is one gigantic coupe it feels stretched.
> 
> And I drive this... which truthfully excites me more than either of the above monsters


Go on... what it is wearing...LSP?


----------



## tonyy

Looks amazing..especially M5:thumb:


----------



## V3nom

WOW! Both of those cars look amazing! Always been a fan of the 6 Series / M6 / X6


----------



## kolarn

Wow outstanding


----------



## Derekh929

Looks stunning thanks for sharing


----------



## Racer

Great set of stunning details , superb work Dave :thumb:


----------



## macca666

Love the M5 especially in that colour. It looks amazing congrats.

Now let's just hope those numbers come up tonight! :wall:


----------



## -Jamie-

Stunning!


----------



## Swell.gr

great work dave :thumb:


----------



## Keith_Lane

Fantastic work there... love that M5!!


----------



## Nally

Not a fan of m6 but m5 Nom Nom Nom!
Is it the 5.5d ?


----------



## dsms

JBirchy said:


> Love these pictures Dave, really special cars!
> 
> The interior of the M6 is stunning, especially the steering wheel!
> 
> You've got a pretty special car all of your own Dave, nice to see it!


The pumpkin is my pride and joy, its a wonderful car glad to drive it everyday :thumb:


----------



## NorthernNick

Phwoaaaaaarrrr


----------



## RedUntilDead

great post:thumb:
Seeing the pictures makes me wish it didnt rain here for 364 days of the year.


----------



## alantfh90

:argie:


----------



## AAD44H

The 1m any day!


----------



## Black.MB

Uff some cracking motors here. Fantastic:thumb:


----------



## Beatman

Great photos, love the blue M5


----------



## colarado red

Stunning cars,stunning pics


----------



## dandam

I'd sell my Granny for any of those - and I don't really like BMW's


----------



## TopSport+

awesome cars:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face

Beautiful result, simply stunning :thumb:


----------



## Malakkastraat

First class work as always!!


----------



## dsms

dandam said:


> I'd sell my Granny for any of those - and I don't really like BMW's


Do it :thumb: they are fun!


----------



## Eurogloss

Great job on both cars Dave :thumb:

Mario


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

What a stunning motor!! :argie:


----------



## phoenixtoledo

Fantastic work and fantastic cars


----------



## Ojai

Great work again Dave! That blue is indeed incredible. I was curious if you could share some photos of your van. I would love to see how you set up the inside.


----------



## Coopertim

Absolutely stunning finish, incredible colour too and my realistic "dream" car which i still couldn't afford lol but at least it's not pagani Lamborghini prices . But with my current car being an f20 118i which I love I can see just at this level why bmw really is the ultimate driving machine.


----------



## taz007

i love the carbon trim in the m6. I looked around a black m6 when i picked up my new e92 coupe and it was very nice. The m5s are great too.


----------



## ocdetailer

Amazing results, that metallic blue really pops. Now we need a write up on your own Beemer.


----------

